# Am I Growing Bitch Titts ?



## John Ziegler (Aug 10, 2016)

I've been on 100mgs test per week for the past month and a half.

I have also started lifting a little bit heavier especially in the seated lat pulls behind the neck press and flat benchpress department.

Last night I finished up the workout with some explosive pec dec 2 sets of 20.

At any rate tonight I feel like I might be getting a little gyno action happening. 

Hard to tell for sure I am not really itchy tittied this or that and cant tell if its just onset of all around fat or water retention coming on.

I have anastozol but does 100mg a week really warrant that. Soon i will be doing a 400mg blast but till then should I eat some ?

View attachment 3113


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 10, 2016)

Only your blood work can tell you that answer bro. There is no way to tell you that from a picture. If your not feeling any lumps or pain in your pec than most likely your not experiencing high e2. But to be honest with you and Im not sure what your already doing, you need to get your diet down and start cardio before you start thinking about doing any kind of bulking. Gotta get leaner brother.


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 10, 2016)

Get some blood work done everyone is very different.  Like me personally I am very sensitive to estrogen and would need to take arimidex at even 100mg a week of test.  The only way to know for sure is start getting blood work done regularly


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 10, 2016)

Id like to see what an explosive pec dec is please.

I agree with cobra. Get your diet in check and get rid of some of the fat before u blast anything more than 100mg a week. Not a fan of running gear and trying to cut. But that's just me


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 10, 2016)

When I started the trt I was at 215 and looked a lot leaner a month ago I am now 225.

Stayed pretty lean up until within a few days ago this all of a sudden bloated fatness type of deal.

Good looking out guy's I better get my bodyfat down before I run this blast I was planning on.

So you don't think I oughta try out some of this anastrozol at a low dosage ?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 10, 2016)

Well ziegs. I'd say tryout the ai. See if that helps with the water retention.  I'm going to have to look into lab work soon myself.  Nips been feeling sore  and I've been retaining a shitload of water .


----------



## snake (Aug 10, 2016)

Well Z, if you're not feeling a lump I doubt you have a problem. I'm not saying you could have a gyno problem on 100mg/wk but I highly doubt it. 

My guess is you're just holding some extra fat and you're not happy with you're concerned with getting a set of man boobs. I know when I pork up a little over the winter I store some fat in my lower pecs. Even as little as 5 lbs will give my lower pecs a straight line where I once had more of a curve.


----------



## Dex (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't think that they are bitch tits yet. You are carrying fat in that area and around to your back as well. You have had this fat in previous pics. It is up to you if you want to wait to blast the 400mg. You could just shed off 10lbs and start or you could get down to 175lbs and get abs so Cobra would approve.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 10, 2016)

if your really freaked out you can go on a solid AI dose and maybe even nolva or ralox.  But bloods will tell all.  

Like cobra said, you can try to feel for lumps or pain.

I dont really have any lumps or pain, but from appearance i do have a tiny bit of gyno......& i keep my E very low.  So do the tests, take one AI or another and wait for results.  If you really want to, pick up some ralox and run a low dose......but i may not be needed at all.  So let your test results tell you whats going on.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

Not saying I'm completely out of the weeds but this morning I woke up a lot less bloated in the chest area.

Maybe and hopefully it was just the swelling from that pec dec machine.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 10, 2016)

I think you're just getting fat.  Get labs before you change anything.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Aug 10, 2016)

I can't tell anything from pics, but yeah dude before you try bulking I'd work on recomp. You will be much more satisfied with the progress you will make when you increase calories/gear if you get that bf% down a bit first.


----------



## BOGNERrocker (Aug 18, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Id like to see what an explosive pec dec is please.
> 
> I agree with cobra. Get your diet in check and get rid of some of the fat before u blast anything more than 100mg a week. Not a fan of running gear and trying to cut. But that's just me



^^^^^^^ THIS. And it's really really hard to tell if your just fat and out of shape or got bitch titties.. Screw gear just LIFT!!! and jog. Other than that you look awesome! Keep on keepin on 


~Suck a NIGGA dick~


----------



## Milo (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks to bunk Nolvadex and my first go at Dbol a couple years back I tangled with gyno before. Still can feel the lumps. I never felt any kind of itch or soreness. One day I just rubbed my tit up against something and it hurt like hell. Felt around and whammo....gyno. Get it taken care of before it manifests and keep an eye on it. But don't keep rubbing yourself like a pervert to check. Bottom line... Get bloods done.


----------



## boriscognac (Sep 23, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> I've been on 100mgs test per week for the past month and a half.
> 
> I have also started lifting a little bit heavier especially in the seated lat pulls behind the neck press and flat benchpress department.
> 
> ...



That is not Gyno see nips


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 23, 2016)

Personally I can feel higher e2 I get itchy nips get puffy I get random zits . I take 1mg adex when it happens and it subsides it  however when I am cruising at 250mg which I do most of the year it sometimes is to much and I feel shitty the next day just kind of run down and achy but but that goes away in a day . As far as bitch tits goes I have only experienced gyno on heavy blasts and it feels like a knot behind your tittie my knot was small the size of a small marble maybe and really not noticeable above the skin I didn't think. I think your just holding extra weight man I tend to hold it in my tits and gut as well but I doubt its gyno like I said the only experience I had with it it was very small directly behind the nip and barley noticeable


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't think they are bitch tits, you're just kinda fat. Cardio it up brother, lean it out.


----------

